# New Stuff at vidscenes.com!



## vidscenes (Sep 14, 2009)

We feel like we're just getting in under the wire, but better now than November 1, right? 

In addition to our usual video projection offerings, vidscenes.com has come up with new backdrops and new ghost videos for your windows, walls or screens. 

Here's a sample of our backdrops (we've got five new ones):







And here's one of our ghosts:






We've also got the usual assortment of short clips _ala carte_ which you can download and combine into your own Halloween extravaganza. Most of our previous years' clips are on sale at as much as 50% off.

Hope to see you there, and have a very happy Halloween!


----------

